# So my sailor outfit came



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

For those that read my other topic you know I bought this

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0095VIQFQ/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It came today and it's fantastic! 

Now that I know my size in the forever young range I can get more


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

wow, don't know what else to say other than have fun


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

no comment.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

As above No comment...


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

You'll get terribly cold legs on the ship in that.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Aurelie said:


> You'll get terribly cold legs on the ship in that.


Lmao i proper laughed out loud then ..


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Is this outfit for take away night?

What will the oh be wearing?


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

pics?:w00t:


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> Is this outfit for take away night?
> 
> What will the oh be wearing?


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cutthroat-P...qid=1380894481&sr=1-16&keywords=pirate+outfit

This i expect


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

gorgeous said:


> Is this outfit for take away night?
> 
> What will the oh be wearing?


If it is, then may I recommend fish and chips for authenticity?


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Yes, people with low self esteem do tend to wear those sort of outfits, you know cover everything up it does.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Aurelie said:


> If it is, then may I recommend fish and chips for authenticity?


Definitely something fishy!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> Yes, people with low self esteem do tend to wear those sort of outfits, you know cover everything up it does.


Aw don't be mean


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

emmaviolet said:


> Yes, people with low self esteem do tend to wear those sort of outfits, you know cover everything up it does.


I'm trying to boost my self esteem and be sexier for my OH, what's your problem?


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I'm trying to boost my self esteem and be sexier for my OH, what's your problem?


So you need to share all this with a petforum?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Aurelie said:


> If it is, then may I recommend fish and chips for authenticity?


Even more authentic would be weevil filled biscuits & bottles of wee wee (yes, I watch too much Blackadder)


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> So you need to share all this with a petforum?


If someone else had of posted it I wonder would the reaction be the same. Its once again just a harmless thread, theres a door if people dont wanna post in it.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

emmaviolet said:


> So you need to share all this with a petforum?


I thought those that went out of their way to help me the other day might be interested that I'm at least trying to change

God 



Waterlily said:


> If someone else had of posted it I wonder would the reaction be the same. Its once again just a harmless thread, theres a door if people dont wanna post in it.


Well said!


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

John bda is a bit too shy, but asks for pics please.


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow! Shiver me timbers! Hope it has the desired affect. He might want more than a kiss and a cuddle after seeing you in that though. :wink:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I thought those that went out of their way to help me the other day might be interested that I'm at least trying to change
> 
> God
> 
> Well said!


I feel I should have brought a bottle to celebrate the launch....


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

LynnM said:


> Wow! Shiver me timbers!. :wink:


Aye matey! Aye!

And when I'm done you can shiver mine too! :wink:

Ha hargh!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2013)

Nice outfit  

Bet you will have lots of fun wearing it 

Having had a peek at it Tink, would you say you were more of an 'alternative' clothing person?

My own personal taste in clothes some would find strange, yet it is amazing what you can find when you have a peek around the internet, lovely items of clothing that accentuate your best assets, bring out the best in you and make you feel very womanly when you wear them, who cares if you spend all day sitting in your home in your besties if it helps your confidence then why not!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

SirHiss said:


> Nice outfit
> 
> Bet you will have lots of fun wearing it
> 
> ...


Im usually a track suit bottoms, football top kinda girl but I am trying to change what I wear

Not long ago I found out my OH likes the punk/rock chick look so yeah, trying that a bit

Got these on my wish list

Alternative Clothing - Red Tartan Mini Skirt My Little Halo Goth Gothic Alternative - Alienskin Clothing: Hand made

Alternative Clothing - Gothic Black Lace Mini Skirt Goth Alternative Plus Size - Alienskin Clothing: Hand made

Alternative Clothing - Turquoise Tartan Corset Dress Punk Gothic My Little Halo - Alienskin Clothing: Hand made

Pricey but they are lush


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Wowo - you are a far braver girl than I. (I never showed off my legs even when I was a size 10)

Don't be surprised in that outfit if OH wants more than is on offer.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

spid said:


> Wowo - you are a far braver girl than I. (I never showed off my legs even when I was a size 10)
> 
> Don't be surprised in that outfit if OH wants more than is on offer.


I don't like my legs but teamed with my skull leggings or plain black ones they should be ok lol

Once I get a few more tattoos as well


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I don't like my legs but teamed with my skull leggings or plain black ones they should be ok lol
> 
> Once I get a few more tattoos as well


I won't wear leggings any more either (and I'm now a size 14) - something about seeing larger ladies in skin tight clothing (FOR ME) is very off putting. Drape don't wrap.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Im usually a track suit bottoms, football top kinda girl but I am trying to change what I wear
> 
> Not long ago I found out my OH likes the punk/rock chick look so yeah, trying that a bit
> 
> ...


Have you browsed the Hell Bunny clothing range? (My favorite)

Hell Bunny

Not all that pricey, when compared to the prices of what you linked to above


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Love those skirts & that dress. There's loads of Goth/alt. clothing shops online, if I won the Lottery (unlikely as I never play the damn thing) I'd have a field day!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

spid said:


> I won't wear leggings any more either (and I'm now a size 14) - something about seeing larger ladies in skin tight clothing (FOR ME) is very off putting. Drape don't wrap.


Damned if we do, damned if we don't lol

Tbf I do like wearing my clothes bigger but I'm loving leggings atm


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

SirHiss said:


> Have you browsed the Hell Bunny clothing range? (My favorite)
> 
> Hell Bunny
> 
> Not all that pricey, when compared to the prices of what you linked to above


Oooh Loves this (can't have it though  )

PURPLE SATIN BURLESQUE SEXY BASQUE CORSET BASQUE TOP


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Oooh Loves this (can't have it though  )
> 
> PURPLE SATIN BURLESQUE SEXY BASQUE CORSET BASQUE TOP


why cant you?.....dont reply if personal lol I just realised how rude my question was xx


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

SirHiss said:


> Have you browsed the Hell Bunny clothing range? (My favorite)
> 
> Hell Bunny
> 
> Not all that pricey, when compared to the prices of what you linked to above


Ooh thank you, will have a look



simplysardonic said:


> Love those skirts & that dress. There's loads of Goth/alt. clothing shops online, if I won the Lottery (unlikely as I never play the damn thing) I'd have a field day!


Any recommendations? Baring in mind I'm a big girl in everything but height :laugh:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Ahoy :w00t:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> Oooh Loves this (can't have it though  )
> 
> PURPLE SATIN BURLESQUE SEXY BASQUE CORSET BASQUE TOP


I love corsets, that is a nice one.

Did my brains on one of the kids yesterday online, so can't buy anything for a while


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> why cant you?.....dont reply if personal lol I just realised how rude my question was xx


Because at the mo I'm blimmin' skint :crying:  the only items of clothing I can allow myself right now is new boots & wellies (yawn)


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> Because at the mo I'm blimmin' skint :crying:  the only items of clothing I can allow myself right now is new boots & wellies (yawn)


Know the feeling, blimming rubbish!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

I bought this the other day

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0074FQMQA/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

IM blinking skint all our spare dosh goes on the animals


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm sure he will love it!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

astro2011 said:


> I'm sure he will love it!


He does  :laugh:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Ooh thank you, will have a look
> 
> Any recommendations? Baring in mind I'm a big girl in everything but height :laugh:


One of my local boutiques has an online shop
Welcome to Rock Collection - Home of Alternative & Streetwear Clothing & Accessories and import brands

And here's some more:

Men's + women's punk and gothic clothing - dresses, skirts, tops, trousers, T-shirts

Luxury steel boned corsets, fifties wedding dresses, retro dress, 50's bridal and 50's prom gowns at FairyGothMother® bridal corsets and shapewear

Gothic Clothing and Gothic Fashion, Men

Home page

If you Google 'gothic plus size uk' you get loads come up


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Id love to buy this but this says no!


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I bought this the other day
> 
> A3012 - Black and Red Corset: Amazon.co.uk: Clothing


Oooh very sexy, you little minx :blush: :laugh:

I'm so pleased you are trying to do something to make you feel good about yourself though.
You go girl :thumbup:


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow Hun , all those look great 

Not having a go so dont think that at all , but for a non girly girl you're sure going all out , lol :thumbup:


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Mese said:


> Wow Hun , all those look great
> 
> Not having a go so dont think that at all , but for a non girly girl you're sure going all out , lol :thumbup:


You need to be more alert :wink: I spotted on a thread (think it was the facts about yourself one) that our Tinks admitted she was actually more girly than she lets on :smile5:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Mese said:


> Wow Hun , all those look great
> 
> Not having a go so dont think that at all , but for a non girly girl you're sure going all out , lol :thumbup:


I'm the last person people could describe as 'girly', even when I was a teemager, but when it comes to gigs & festies or other special occasions, I go all out girly Goth :thumbup: it does wonders for the self esteem (I don't see much point in making an effort when spending the day doing housework & walking the mutts)


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

There's some fab outfits on this thread. I'm not usually that interested in clothes but these are all much more fun than what you find in M&S 

I love the look of corsets but I'm reasonably sure that the combination of constriction around my ample middle and my huge boobs shoved up under my nose would suffocate me. Maybe I'll get one for hubby instead...

Dressing up can be brilliant way to give yourself a boost, have a great time, OP, whatever seas you decide to sail


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

DoodlesRule said:


> You need to be more alert :wink: I spotted on a thread (think it was the facts about yourself one) that our Tinks admitted she was actually more girly than she lets on :smile5:


I think most of us tomboys are ... its just confidence in the clothes when they arent the norm for you.

Im the most non-girly person ive ever known , yet I love the thought of dressing up in a ballgown and going waltzing in Vienna *sighs happily* its a daydream


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> One of my local boutiques has an online shop
> Welcome to Rock Collection - Home of Alternative & Streetwear Clothing & Accessories and import brands
> 
> And here's some more:
> ...


Thank you 



LynnM said:


> Oooh very sexy, you little minx :blush: :laugh:
> 
> I'm so pleased you are trying to do something to make you feel good about yourself though.
> You go girl :thumbup:


Thanks, couldn't go on the way I was



Mese said:


> Wow Hun , all those look great
> 
> Not having a go so dont think that at all , but for a non girly girl you're sure going all out , lol :thumbup:


I'm never going to be really girly, never going to be into heels, girly dresses, glitter, pink etc etc that's why I like the rock chick look because it's not overly girly

But it was either this or have my OH look elsewhere


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Mulish said:


> There's some fab outfits on this thread. I'm not usually that interested in clothes but these are all much more fun than what you find in M&S
> 
> I love the look of corsets but I'm reasonably sure that the combination of constriction around my ample middle and my huge boobs shoved up under my nose would suffocate me. Maybe I'll get one for hubby instead...
> 
> Dressing up can be brilliant way to give yourself a boost, have a great time, OP, whatever seas you decide to sail


You sure your hubby would suit wearing a corset


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Im so not girly , i have the dress i wore to my daughters wedding and my wedding dress and thats it, i live in my jeans and tops, with either my Vans or Ugg boots, i have makeup dont wear it i have perfume and when im in doors what do i do.. use my OHs body spray 

Im quite happy slopping about indoors in my pjs


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

Mulish said:


> There's some fab outfits on this thread. I'm not usually that interested in clothes but these are all much more fun than what you find in M&S


Hmm maybe more S&M


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Thank you
> 
> Thanks, couldn't go on the way I was
> 
> ...


I wear them occasionally, more for comic effect than anything :w00t: it's hard to carry off the sultry look heels are supposed to convey when I'm walking like a constipated duck & busily grabbing onto the nearest wall/fence/bolted down object/front of OH's shirt :lol:

As for pink- meh, not a colour I'd ever wear or have in the house


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Have fun Tinks, i do like the sailor outfit, thats cool.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> You sure your hubby would suit wearing a corset


You'd be surprised how many men suit wearing a corset, or other ladygarments :001_tt1: Tim Curry, Anthony Head, Eddie Izzard......... 

Although my mate Spunky looked blimmin awful in the basque & fishnets he wore one carnival night, he should probs have shaved the beard & legs :lol:


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

Wayhey! Think your OH might want to ride something else other than the waves if you wear that :001_tt2::thumbup:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

LolaBoo said:


> Im so not girly , i have the dress i wore to my daughters wedding and my wedding dress and thats it, i live in my jeans and tops, with either my Vans or Ugg boots, i have makeup dont wear it i have perfume and when im in doors what do i do.. use my OHs body spray
> 
> Im quite happy slopping about indoors in my pjs


Oh your very much like me! Skinny jeans and vest top or a band tee with converse or boots haha the fella picked some deodorant up from quid shop last week (so it's probably made with wee or something  ) but It smells way better than my perfume, ad the smell seems to cling longer after half hour my perfume fades


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

RockRomantic said:


> Oh your very much like me! Skinny jeans and vest top or a band tee with converse or boots haha the fella picked some deodorant up from quid shop last week (so it's probably made with wee or something  ) but It smells way better than my perfume, ad the smell seems to cling longer after half hour my perfume fades


I love blokes deodorants or aftershaves

They are all I use

Lynx shower gel and deodorant with either jean Paul gaulter le male, joop or boss bottled :001_tt1:


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I am loving the sailor outfit, Tink. Very sexy and feminine 

I think your OH is in for a treat, lol 

I love all the goth stuff. One of my DDs is into all the gothy clothes and styles and her fave site is Kates Clothing but they don't do much of the stuff past a size 14/16. They are a little pricey too (for the quality) but I do buy DDs Xmas and Birthday bits from them as I can't really get what she likes in the High Street shops.

Let us know if you order any of the basques, etc., as they were really pretty


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

chichi said:


> I am loving the sailor outfit, Tink. Very sexy and feminine
> 
> I think your OH is in for a treat, lol
> 
> ...


Thank you, will be one to consider when I get to a size 16 which shouldn't take too long as I'm a 18 now in some things

I'm just worried I won't suit the goth/rock chick look


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Thank you, will be one to consider when I get to a size 16 which shouldn't take too long as I'm a 18 now in some things
> 
> I'm just worried I won't suit the goth/rock chick look


Wow, diet is going well then. Well done!

I think the goth/rock chick look suits all, so long as the hair/make-up, shoes all compliment the style.

My DD recently bought a pair of Demonia shoes, which are huge platforms and look like dolls shoes. I was not sure at all but once she put them on with her black leggings, little frill black socks, red plaid skirt and lacey top, she looked gorgeous.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Tinks, I wouldn't willingly stand by and watch somone make a show of themselves so I think it's only fair to warn you not to wear that particular attire in Portsmouth.

There's every possibility that you'll attract an awful lot of unwanted attention.:yesnod:

Worse still, you may even wake up one morning to find your naval base full of discharged seamen.:wink::


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Zaros said:


> Tinks, I wouldn't willingly stand by and watch somone make a show of themselves so I think it's only fair to warn you not to wear that particular attire in Portsmouth.
> 
> There's every possibility that you'll attract an awful lot of unwanted attention.:yesnod:
> 
> Worse still, you may even wake up one morning to find your naval base full of discharged seamen.:wink::


Lmfaooo


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Zaros said:


> Worse still, you may even wake up one morning to find your naval base full of discharged seamen.:wink::


Sorry Zaros but you need to go straight to the Naughty Step for that comment....even though it did make me LOL 

Give yourself a slap and we'll say no more on the subject, lol :wink:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

chichi said:


> Wow, diet is going well then. Well done!
> 
> I think the goth/rock chick look suits all, so long as the hair/make-up, shoes all compliment the style.
> 
> My DD recently bought a pair of Demonia shoes, which are huge platforms and look like dolls shoes. I was not sure at all but once she put them on with her black leggings, little frill black socks, red plaid skirt and lacey top, she looked gorgeous.


I bet she looked amazing



Zaros said:


> Tinks, I wouldn't willingly stand by and watch somone make a show of themselves so I think it's only fair to warn you not to wear that particular attire in Portsmouth.
> 
> There's every possibility that you'll attract an awful lot of unwanted attention.:yesnod:
> 
> Worse still, you may even wake up one morning to find your naval base full of discharged seamen.:wink::


 :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2013)

chichi said:


> My DD recently bought a pair of Demonia shoes, which are huge platforms and look like dolls shoes. I was not sure at all but once she put them on with her black leggings, little frill black socks, red plaid skirt and lacey top, she looked gorgeous.


I have a pair of Demonia creepers and they are very comfy lol

I also like the New Rock and T.U.K ranges when looking for shoes.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

SirHiss said:


> I have a pair of Demonia creepers and they are very comfy lol
> 
> I also like the New Rock and T.U.K ranges when looking for shoes.


Ahhhh yes, DD loves the creepers too but she will have to wait for Christmas for those. The ones she had cost around £50 with postage. Think they were the Sprite 01 if I remember rightly (they look like dolls shoes with platforms to me, lol). Though we did look at a dozen pairs before she made up her mind, so might be mixed up.

Will tell DD to look at the New Rock and TUK ranges


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm thinking of getting these

http://www.amazon.co.uk/New-Rock-Bo...lid=2FJZT6QIADK3E&coliid=I1MV5LWN44WNUK&psc=1

Or

New Rock Boots Style 575 S1 Black (39): Amazon.co.uk: Shoes & Bags

Leaning towards the first pair


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I'm thinking of getting these
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/New-Rock-Bo...lid=2FJZT6QIADK3E&coliid=I1MV5LWN44WNUK&psc=1
> 
> ...


My DD likes all those sorts of boots but I talked her out of them because they look like Frankenstein boots to me, lol (they are very expensive too ).

I am sure they would look good with all the goth clothes but I just think Frankenstein Probs cos I'm an old fart though, so take no notice of me (my DDs always tell me I'm a dinosaur) :blush:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

chichi said:


> My DD likes all those sorts of boots but I talked her out of them because they look like Frankenstein boots to me, lol (they are very expensive too ).
> 
> I am sure they would look good with all the goth clothes but I just think Frankenstein Probs cos I'm an old fart though, so take no notice of me (my DDs always tell me I'm a dinosaur) :blush:


Lol :001_tongue:

I need some height on me and stuff like that would be basically all I could walk in


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Lol :001_tongue:
> 
> I need some height on me and stuff like that would be basically all I could walk in


I bet you're not as short as me  4ft 11 3/4ins. The 3/4 is very important. It's funny as OH is exactly 1ft taller than me  so I don't allow him to wear heels, that would be ridiculous :lol:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

chichi said:


> Sorry Zaros but you need to go straight to the Naughty Step for that comment....even though it did make me LOL
> 
> Give yourself a slap and we'll say no more on the subject, lol :wink:


Fourty lashes of the cat and then a keel hauling should teach a wee scallywag like me a valuable lesson.

What says you?

Aye!



tinktinktinkerbell said:


> :laugh:


:wink: :001_smile:


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Zaros said:


> Fourty lashes of the cat and then a keel hauling should teach a wee scallywag like me a valuable lesson.
> 
> What says you?
> 
> ...


I think you may be being just a little harsh on yourself Zaros....make it 20 lashes of the cat....you scallywag, you and we will say naymore :wink: :w00t:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I'm thinking of getting these
> 
> New Rock Boots Style 391 Black (39): Amazon.co.uk: Shoes & Bags
> 
> ...


I have a pair of these New Rock M.373-S2 Boots Neptuno

People do actually stop and stare at those lol 

They are not hard to walk in or actually that heavy.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> I bet you're not as short as me  4ft 11 3/4ins. The 3/4 is very important. It's funny as OH is exactly 1ft taller than me  so I don't allow him to wear heels, that would be ridiculous :lol:


Oh SS, just round it up to 5 foot (whats a quarter of an inch between friends, lol) and just stand up straight (no tippy toes though, or that's cheating:001_tongue


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

SirHiss said:


> I have a pair of these New Rock M.373-S2 Boots Neptuno
> 
> People do actually stop and stare at those lol
> 
> They are not hard to walk in or actually that heavy.


OMG, those take "Frankenstein" to a whole new level 

Will not be showing DD those...she will love them


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> I bet you're not as short as me  4ft 11 3/4ins. The 3/4 is very important. It's funny as OH is exactly 1ft taller than me  so I don't allow him to wear heels, that would be ridiculous :lol:


Awww lol

I'm 5ft2   :crying:



SirHiss said:


> I have a pair of these New Rock M.373-S2 Boots Neptuno
> 
> People do actually stop and stare at those lol
> 
> They are not hard to walk in or actually that heavy.


Ooh I like those

Bit worried about them fitting my massive calves though


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2013)

chichi said:


> OMG, those take "Frankenstein" to a whole new level
> 
> Will not be showing DD those...she will love them


Not the best looking boots are they but I do love their weirdness 

I had not been able to wear them for a while as they needed re-souling I finally took them in a couple of weeks ago and it cost me £40, I had shopped around and that was the cheapest quote. Sadly they don't tell you all this before you buy them 

Definitely get you noticed though


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Awww lol
> 
> I'm 5ft2   :crying:
> 
> ...


Have a look around as I am sure I have seen ankle boots in the Neptuno range, there are also knee boots in those too :w00t:


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

I wish I could afford to splash money about like this
You are lucky


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Tbf we don't have a car, we don't go on holiday and we don't have a mortgage, why not


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

And you don't work do you?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

BenBoy said:


> And you don't work do you?


Yes I work, from home


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

BenBoy said:


> And you don't work do you?


OMG......:crying:

Over to Tink to explain herself.....again


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

SirHiss said:


> Not the best looking boots are they but I do love their weirdness
> 
> I had not been able to wear them for a while as they needed re-souling I finally took them in a couple of weeks ago and it cost me £40, I had shopped around and that was the cheapest quote. Sadly they don't tell you all this before you buy them
> 
> Definitely get you noticed though


LOL you sound so much like my DD. When she shows me boots like the ones Tink posted originally, I say "Hmmmm, bit weird....not very feminine are they.." and she says "OMG Mum, that's the whole point"  I am sadly, out of touch


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> You sure your hubby would suit wearing a corset


He'd look flipping awesome in a turquoise one - make his green eyes pop (if I pulled it tight enough, maybe even literally   )


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Yes I work, from home


I would love to work from home
What do u do?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

BenBoy said:


> I would love to work from home
> What do u do?


Sell things on ebay


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Totally love these

New Rock M.373-C21 Boots M3

Sadly can't wear anything that goes over the ankle anymore cos of the blasted injury  and the leg is just massively swollen constantly.  I have tons of great boots that I can't wear anymore, boo!


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Sell things on ebay


So you know what it's like doing your own books
I have to do hubby's as he is self employed


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

BenBoy said:


> So you know what it's like doing your own books
> I have to do hubby's as he is self employed


Yeah we slowly got the hang of it lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2013)

chichi said:


> LOL you sound so much like my DD. When she shows me boots like the ones Tink posted originally, I say "Hmmmm, bit weird....not very feminine are they.." and she says "OMG Mum, that's the whole point"  I am sadly, out of touch


I can relate to what your daughter says, there are times that I do like to look feminine it all depends on my mood.

Your not out of touch, some of the stuff really is an acquired taste and if we were all the same everything would be so boring. 

I bet your daughter is lovely! Some of the nicest most genuine people I know are either Goths or Punks


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I bought this the other day
> 
> A3012 - Black and Red Corset: Amazon.co.uk: Clothing


WOW TINKS!!!!! :yikes: I LURVE this corest!!!!! Stunning girl, totally stunning!!!! :thumbup:



simplysardonic said:


> I wear them occasionally, more for comic effect than anything :w00t:* it's hard to carry off the sultry look heels are supposed to convey when I'm walking like a constipated duck & busily grabbing onto the nearest wall/fence/bolted down object/front of OH's shirt* :lol:


If I may be permitted ladies, may I suggest boots like these:










I have grown up in heels but have found that boots are far more secure if you are not used to heels. Not too high or you'll still struggle but up to 3" you would probably be just fine. The boot around the ankle gives you more support than shoes and a lot less 'wobble'. The other secret to heels is to walk on your toes. Again, if you're not used to them, many people stilltry to walk heel first but that will put you off balance.

Heels are great and there is NOTHING that can make you feel sexier than that bit of height under your foot.

If you do fancy the idea of heels Tinks, you only need to practise. Like everything, you do get used to them and it is SOOOOOOOOO worth it, I promise you. 

I love the fact that you are looking at alternative ways to make yourself feel better. Ignore those who take the p!ss, they're just jealous of your gorgeous eyes. Or have too many of their own insecurities they can't deal with so find it easier to attack you.

Yes, there ARE times when you can be a right pain in the hearse but, d'ya know what hun, you are OUR pain in the hearse and you are more loved here than you probably realise. 

So you go girl!!!!! Get that gear on and give your OH the time of his life!!!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

SirHiss said:


> I can relate to what your daughter says, there are times that I do like to look feminine it all depends on my mood.
> 
> Your not out of touch, some of the stuff really is an acquired taste and if we were all the same everything would be so boring
> 
> *I bet your daughter is lovely! Some of the nicest most genuine people I know are either Goths or Punks*


Awww, thank you. She is lovely! Wise head on young shoulders. She has been through a lot in her little life but so down to earth and not like many materialistic youngsters today


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

ooooh thats one sexy sailor outfit!!

I sell on ebay as well tink how are you finding it, seems slow at the momment, would love to see your shop?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> WOW TINKS!!!!! :yikes: I LURVE this corest!!!!! Stunning girl, totally stunning!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> If I may be permitted ladies, may I suggest boots like these:
> 
> ...


Nah definitely not a heels girl, since walking is so hard for me and my balance is rubbish I need to make sure what's on my feet is something comfortable


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I am just so shocked I know Tink wants to improve her confidence, but I do feel this is just far far too personal, and I just feel this has no place on a pet forum of all places, sorry If people feel I am out of order, but I am genuinely shocked.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> I am just so shocked I know Tink wants to improve her confidence, but I do feel this is just far far too personal, and I just feel this has no place on a pet forum of all places, sorry If people feel I am out of order, but I am genuinely shocked.


Crikey calm down, it's just a fancy dress outfit!

It is coming up to Halloween you know


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Crikey calm down, it's just a fancy dress outfit!
> 
> It is coming up to Halloween you know


I am calm I just find it too personal that's all if thats the case then you dont need more on your wish list then  Its fairly obvious why the way you have posted and nowt to do with Halloween


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> I am calm I just find it too personal that's all if thats the case then you dont need more on your wish list then  Its fairly obvious why the way you have posted and nowt to do with Halloween


So what if it wasn't, it's just an outfit, don't be such a prude


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Tinks.........you little minx :w00t:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

paddyjulie said:


> Tinks.........you little minx :w00t:


I simply have no idea what you are talking about


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> So what if it wasn't, it's just an outfit, don't be such a prude


I'm not being a prude, I just think its too personal out fit or not, i am just one of these people who think these types of things should stay between 2 people, I am not arguing and wish you the best of luck with gaining your confidence.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> I'm not being a prude, I just think its too personal out fit or not, i am just one of these people who think these types of things should stay between 2 people, I am not arguing and wish you the best of luck with gaining your confidence.


Ok, well now you know what the topic is about there's no need for you to keep coming to it


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2013)

chichi said:


> Awww, thank you. She is lovely! Wise head on young shoulders. She has been through a lot in her little life but so down to earth and not like many materialistic youngsters today


Those are such rare qualities in young people today, it's lovely to hear.

I have a younger sister, I love her lots, yet she can be so vindictive and downright horrible, at times I'm actually ashamed to admit I am related to her


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Ok, well now you know what the topic is about there's no need for you to keep coming to it


thats very true, One day you will realise how silly this was, but hey ho I wont try and help anymore, people can think what they will. I give up.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

DKDREAM said:


> thats very true, One day you will realise how silly this was, but hey ho I wont try and help anymore, people can think what they will. I give up.


It's just the difference in the views of differing generations. I think having teenage Daughters has allowed me to be prepared for anything


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

that's quite cute, on the topic of heels, and not being able to walk in them I have a pair of shoes that I LOVE I can't walk in them, can shuffle a few steps but that's it lmao, I do however stick them on too cheer myself up sometimes  they even have their own special box where they stay nice and safe  I spent my teenage years prancing around in heels but back then nothing was over 3-4" I love the look of the 6" platforms but I just can't balance in them properly lol


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow tink!

Loving your corsets and skirts too.

I'm a Goth/alt stylee when I dress up. I love it and its better for my self confidence because I feel comfy in it too. Its like a second skin so it don't feel like I'm trying.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> thats very true, One day you will realise how silly this was, but hey ho I wont try and help anymore, people can think what they will. I give up.


I think we were all a bit shocked Keith... Try not to look at it lol....

How are the furries ?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> thats very true, One day you will realise how silly this was, but hey ho I wont try and help anymore, people can think what they will. I give up.


You weren't helping or even trying to

You were trying to create a drama where there wasn't one, no one but you has a problem with this topic



redroses2106 said:


> that's quite cute, on the topic of heels, and not being able to walk in them I have a pair of shoes that I LOVE I can't walk in them, can shuffle a few steps but that's it lmao, I do however stick them on too cheer myself up sometimes  they even have their own special box where they stay nice and safe  I spent my teenage years prancing around in heels but back then nothing was over 3-4" I love the look of the 6" platforms but I just can't balance in them properly lol


Very girly


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> I think we were all a bit shocked Keith... Try not to look at it lol....
> 
> How are the furries ?


we are all great, we have a new rescue girl who I took in from the vets, a little polecat Jill kit she is named Maggie, she is in Isolation, as she has Fleas and Ticks bless her.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> You weren't helping or even trying to
> 
> You were trying to create a drama where there wasn't one, no one but you has a problem with this topic


God you really need to grow up, all because my opinion is different to yours I want to cause a drama, Not the case at all, why don't you go on another forum such as a self esteem support group and post your crap!. (this is the last reply on this thread) you really do go on and on and spout rubbish.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> God you really need to grow up, all because my opinion is different to yours I want to cause a drama, Not the case at all, why don't you go on another forum such as a self esteem support group and post your crap!. (this is the last reply on this thread) you really do go on and on and spout rubbish.


Are you kidding me? You're the one having a fit at a outfit and I'm the one that needs to grow up!

 :laugh:

Why should I go to another forum I have as much right to be here as you! there's a ignore button USE IT if I post "rubbish" you won't see it then


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Loving the pink stud shoes!! :w00t:


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> But it was either this or have my OH look elsewhere


Please tell me you are not doing this for him! Wear what you want to wear and what makes you feel good, don't wear what he wants you to wear.

Btw what do you sell on ebay? Is it easy, I would love to do it but don't know where to start. lol


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

something ridiculous said:


> Please tell me you are not doing this for him! Wear what you want to wear and what makes you feel good, don't wear what he wants you to wear.
> 
> Btw what do you sell on ebay? Is it easy, I would love to do it but don't know where to start. lol


Anything and everything

And yes I am, I'm sick of him looking at others all the time, I want him to look at me!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Anything and everything
> 
> And yes I am, I'm sick of him looking at others all the time, I want him to look at me!


Buy him a shock collar, far more useful on him than a poor dog

I am sorry Tink it is just my sense of humour running away with me, trying to bring a little humour to your topic.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


>


I love those, Ive got some black ones similar but with a thicker heel, the only type of heel I will wear cos I'd smack my head into the pavement otherwise :blush:


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> And yes I am, I'm sick of him looking at others all the time, I want him to look at me!


Give him a taste of his own medicine


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

something ridiculous said:


> Give him a taste of his own medicine


I would but it wouldn't work


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

something ridiculous said:


> Please tell me you are not doing this for him! Wear what you want to wear and what makes you feel good, don't wear what he wants you to wear.
> 
> Btw what do you sell on ebay? Is it easy, I would love to do it but don't know where to start. lol


Plug your ebay shop hun.. we're all dying to know what you sell.. i do i have mine in my sig..


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I would but it wouldn't work


Seriously though, if he doesn't like you for who you are then he's not worth it.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Tink if you are changing who you are to stop him being a normal man and looking at celebs etc, then be careful or he will leave cos the woman he wants to be with is who you are now, you change to much and you rock the status quo.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

something ridiculous said:


> Seriously though, if he doesn't like you for who you are then he's not worth it.





Waterlily said:


> Tink if you are changing who you are to stop him being a normal man and looking at celebs etc, then be careful or he will leave cos the woman he wants to be with is who you are now, you change to much and you rock the status quo.


I don't think he fancies me as I am now


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I don't think he fancies me as I am now


dont be silly, he is with _you_ isnt he ?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> dont be silly, he is with _you_ isnt he ?


Just because he's with me doesn't mean he fancies me

He's all for the change anyway


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

You cant beat a nice pair of boots...

I particular like my boudoir ones....and so does hubby...


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Just because he's with me doesn't mean he fancies me
> 
> He's all for the change anyway


Of course it does, if he didn't fancy you, or like you in any way then he would not stay.

Just be real careful your not just doing everything for him, it's got to be for you too, or there is no real point to doing it.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

SirHiss said:


> Of course it does, if he didn't fancy you, or like you in any way then he would not stay.
> 
> Just be real careful your not just doing everything for him, it's got to be for you too, or there is no real point to doing it.


I want to feel attractive, I'm just not at the moment


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Just because he's with me doesn't mean he fancies me
> 
> He's all for the change anyway


As long as you're happy with it and are doing it for the right reasons.
I hate seeing people get hurt.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

something ridiculous said:


> As long as you're happy with it and are doing it for the right reasons.
> I hate seeing people get hurt.


I can't hurt any more than I am now


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I can't hurt any more than I am now


I guess there's more of a story to this but just take care and do what's right for you


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

something ridiculous said:


> I guess there's more of a story to this but just take care and do what's right for you


Thanks

Basically this is the gist

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/328858-rant-feeling-like-crap.html


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Thanks
> 
> Basically this is the gist
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/328858-rant-feeling-like-crap.html


Sorry didn't mean to pry. Just because he looks at other women, it doesn't mean he loves you any less. (as long as he is only looking) I'm sure you are beautiful in you're own way. Everyone has something they hate about themselves, so try not to get down about it. 
And because I seem to have taken this thread off on a tangent, have fun with the sailor outfit


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

something ridiculous said:


> Sorry didn't mean to pry. Just because he looks at other women, it doesn't mean he loves you any less. (as long as he is only looking) I'm sure you are beautiful in you're own way. Everyone has something they hate about themselves, so try not to get down about it.
> And because I seem to have taken this thread off on a tangent, have fun with the sailor outfit


Most of my threads seem to go down tangent street, I don't mind lol

Yeah i know he doesn't love me any less, I just need to be in a place where I either don't mind that he looks or he would rather look at me than them


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

LOve the sailor outfit and corset tinks!!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> For those that read my other topic you know I bought this
> 
> Forever Young Lady Sailor Fancy Dress Costume Sea Sailor Costume (UK Size 18): Amazon.co.uk: Clothing
> 
> ...


I have one of those in a medium blue, it went down a storm with the hubby.

My daughter has one as well and despite the fact she is a lot slimmer than me it looked better on me.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Ok, well now you know what the topic is about there's no need for you to keep coming to it


I think that is a little bit sharp.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Firedog said:


> I have one of those in a medium blue, it went down a storm with the hubby.


I bet it did, love the blue one


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

lostbear said:


> I think that is a little bit sharp.


Not really, he knew what the topic was about, if he was that bothered he didn't really need to keep coming to it


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

I love the sailor suit! 

and....
I also love the hell bunny range and have a superhero dress, a my little pony dress and a zombie unicorn dress with them, and a tutu and corset duo and I am 15. (and my mum likes them too ) aha


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I bet it did, love the blue one


I think mine is slightly different it has a halter neck and no sleeves. The material is beautiful, it clings but doesn't pinch. Cant stand silky stuff.The hat is a bit silly or rather it made me feel silly.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

chichi said:


> I am loving the sailor outfit, Tink. Very sexy and feminine
> 
> I think your OH is in for a treat, lol
> 
> ...


I've had a few bits from there, I was going to mention it too :thumbup:

I am not very girly in everyday life, but if I am going to a gig I love to 'goth up' 



DKDREAM said:


> I'm not being a prude, I just think its too personal out fit or not, i am just one of these people who think these types of things should stay between 2 people, I am not arguing and wish you the best of luck with gaining your confidence.


I cant see why its personal. I buy outfits like that if I am going to a gig - in fact this is one of the last outfits I got for a gig, and I felt amazing while wearing it. I did ask D what he thought (he loved it), but I actually bought it for me, not him
A3002S013 - UK 10 (M) - Black Corset: Amazon.co.uk: Clothing









And theres me wearing it (on the left, red hair) - not personal, just wearing it to feel good about _myself_!

On and the guy in the middle is this guy! He looks slightly different when not dressing for effect too!

[youtube_browser]FrQHsN6SwnA[/youtube_browser]


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Willow, you're pretty!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Hmm - may DKDREAM was just concerned that this thread would end up the same as most of them do - with Tink being given a hard time and some people using it as a way of picking on her again. 

We know where these things have led in the past.

Think someone was just looking out for you Tinks tbh.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Its repeated on god knows how many forums, I don't know how you have the time Tinks what with selling things are eBay


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

well that didn't take long


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

BenBoy said:


> Its repeated on god knows how many forums, I don't know how you have the time Tinks what with selling things are eBay


You dont know how she has the time for what?


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> Its repeated on god knows how many forums, I don't know how you have the time Tinks what with selling things are eBay


What have other forums got to do with what is posted on this one?

I haven't been here long enough to know the ins and outs of everything but this is getting so boring now.

How many times has something got to turn into a personal attack? Hasn't there been enough of this lately?

You start to think things may be returning to an even keel again then..

<Just Sigh>


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

BenBoy said:


> Its repeated on god knows how many forums, I don't know how you have the time Tinks what with selling things are eBay


This topic?


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

It cant be healthy for Tinks to be a member of so many forums and get slated on all of them. Some of the things I have read on the net are just horrible, I don't know why you continue Tinks, if it were me I would not be living my life through forums. 

One minute you cant go out to get tablets, then the next your going to the hairdressers, I just don't get it.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

BenBoy said:


> It cant be healthy for Tinks to be a member of so many forums and get slated on all of them. Some of the things I have read on the net are just horrible, I don't know why you continue Tinks, if it were me I would not be living my life through forums.
> 
> One minute you cant go out to get tablets, then the next your going to the hairdressers, I just don't get it.


 I haven't been to the hairdressers

And I only use like three forums now, one of them hardly ever

I'll ask again, this topic is on so many forums?


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I haven't been to the hairdressers
> 
> And I only use like three forums now, one of them hardly ever
> 
> I'll ask again, this topic is on so many forums?


On the hair thread, you wrote that you didn't want to dye your own hair and would be going to the hairdressers.

Not this topic in particular, maybe you like being all over the internet, but I certainly wouldn't!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

BenBoy said:


> On the hair thread, you wrote that you didn't want to dye your own hair and would be going to the hairdressers.
> 
> Not this topic in particular, maybe you like being all over the internet, but I certainly wouldn't!


Yes well that's you, I use forums as a distraction

And yes I will be going, it's not like I'm going tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> It cant be healthy for Tinks to be a member of so many forums and get slated on all of them. Some of the things I have read on the net are just horrible, I don't know why you continue Tinks, if it were me I would not be living my life through forums.
> 
> One minute you cant go out to get tablets, then the next your going to the hairdressers, I just don't get it.


Equally, it could also be said it isn't healthy to follow someone around the internet, to purposely look up what they post and hang on theirs and others words.

Just let it go.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

BenBoy said:


> It cant be healthy for Tinks to be a member of so many forums and get slated on all of them.


But as an adult, I guess thats up to her really, isn't it?



> Some of the things I have read on the net are just horrible, I don't know why you continue Tinks, if it were me I would not be living my life through forums.


I agree, some of the things psoted, just on here, are horrible.

She might post things on forums, and if it gets her through the day, venting on different forums, so what?

Who really doesnt have anythng better to do with thier lives, than google other members user names, just to see what they may have posted elsewhere 



> One minute you cant go out to get tablets, then the next your going to the hairdressers, I just don't get it.


Then you are lucky. You have never suffered from a condition, where you can feel fine one minutes, and be in agony the next.

I've had Glandular Fever, which is very very small fry next to some of these conditions. My Dr advised me to be signed off for 3 months initially, and I laughed at him as I felt fine - but I so wish I had listened, as one day I was on top of the world, and the next I couldnt even drag myself out of bed.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

BenBoy said:


> On the hair thread, you wrote that you didn't want to dye your own hair and would be going to the hairdressers.
> 
> Not this topic in particular, maybe you like being all over the internet, but I certainly wouldn't!


I'd step away if Tink annoys you so much


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Have to say it does seem to be getting a bit daft now. She can't seem to do right for doing wrong.

Surely she's been pulled apart over most aspects of her life now; I really can't see that it's serving any purpose mentioning the same things over and over ...and ovvvvverrrr again.

I've seen it said so many times that she's been rude or something or other but I really think a lot of people would have given up way before she has and said, 'oh s*d the lot of you'

Just my opinion


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> I'd step away if Tink annoys you so much


The same thing happened not so long ago

BB got a Bit catty then a little while later she apologised

Don't know what her problem is


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

BenBoy said:


> It cant be healthy for Tinks to be a member of so many forums and get slated on all of them. Some of the things I have read on the net are just horrible, I don't know why you continue Tinks, if it were me I would not be living my life through forums.
> 
> One minute you cant go out to get tablets, then the next your going to the hairdressers, I just don't get it.


BB I hoped you had learned after the apology thread that nitpicking at Tink will just get you in members bad books.

Tink is Tink...put her on ignore if she bothers you...which clearly she does...you are like a dog with a bone


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> The same thing happened not so long ago
> 
> BB got a Bit catty then a little while later she apologised
> 
> *Don't know what her problem is*


Says it all really.

The point it is _*her*_ problem. Its nots yours. I would say you have enough of your own, don't be worrying about anyone elses


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

for someone who posted an apology thread, certainly can't seem to let things go  I think it's time people either put tink on ignore or let bygones be bygones, and just take her at face value now, it's getting boring every single thread turning into a huge quiz on everything.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

If you don't like tinks threads...leave! How hard is it?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

BenBoy said:


> One minute you cant go out to get tablets, then the next your going to the hairdressers, *I just don't get it*.


Look, I know Tink and I don't gel but what gets me is the above.

I recall you don't get much, full stop, and proved that very point by Pm'ing me to ask whether or not I was joking about a post you submitted.

Now if you're not going to get such a simple thing as a little joke, then you're hardly expected to get anything more complex are you.

By the way, my sister Prudence says Hi.


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

This whole thing of tink getting slated for every little thing she writes is getting kind of old now..

If you dont like her or her threads, either don't read them or ignore her?


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

live and let live hey

and lets see tink in that sailor outfit


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Willow, you're pretty!


We is twins.... :yesnod:

 



BenBoy said:


> It cant be healthy for Tinks to be a member of so many forums and get slated on all of them. *Some of the things I have read on the net are just horrible,* I don't know why you continue Tinks, if it were me I would not be living my life through forums.


And some of the things you've written would be right up there!!! The amount of 'Tink-bait' posts you have made are uncalled for.

You might not be living your life through a forum but you're showing us exactly what type of person you are.

At this time, most people have a far better opinion of Tinks than they do of you. At least she doesn't go around baiting folks.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

skyblue said:


> live and let live hey
> 
> and lets see tink in that sailor outfit


Not a good idea on a public forum IMO 

More ammo for the baddies


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Firedog said:


> I have one of those in a medium blue, it went down a storm with the hubby.
> 
> My daughter has one as well and despite the fact she is a lot slimmer than me it looked better on me.


there are some things that just need a voluptuous woman to show them off to full effect . . .


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

To anyone that doesn't like me, is sick of me, thinks I shouldn't be posting here etc

My version of


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> To anyone that doesn't like me, is sick of me, thinks I shouldn't be posting here etc
> 
> My version of


That has just really made me chuckle!


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> To anyone that doesn't like me, is sick of me, thinks I should be posting here
> 
> My version of


Your eyeballs need to be pointing slightly more to the left  to be completely accurate


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

SirHiss said:


> That has just really made me chuckle!






bearcub said:


> Your eyeballs need to be pointing slightly more to the left  to be completely accurate


I'll try harder next time


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> To anyone that doesn't like me, is sick of me, thinks I shouldn't be posting here etc
> 
> My version of


Now that is just going too far 

Showing off those gorgeous big blue eyes of yours - not fair! 

I used to get called ***** at school (among other things), and people asked if I was Chinese!!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> Now that is just going too far
> 
> Showing off those gorgeous big blue eyes of yours - not fair!
> 
> I used to get called ***** at school (among other things), and people asked if I was Chinese!!


You shoulda asked them if they lived under a bridge

I used to get asked/told if I had/I have Down's syndrome


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> You shoulda asked them if they lived under a bridge
> 
> I used to get asked/told if I had/I have Down's syndrome


Wish i had thought of it to be honest!

Kids can be cruel, I dragged up Jake _not _to be (and he was bullied too - but he had a mummy that knew what it was like - his teachers hated me making waves  )

I wouldnt wish school days on anyone :blush:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I wouldnt wish school days on anyone :blush:[/QUOTE]

School days and puberty - both biddy awful, and together, horrendous!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> For those that read my other topic you know I bought this
> 
> Forever Young Lady Sailor Fancy Dress Costume Sea Sailor Costume (UK Size 18): Amazon.co.uk: Clothing
> 
> ...


IMHO i think there are some things that should be kept between a couple..and what you wear in the bedroom is one of them.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

harley bear said:


> IMHO i think there are some things that should be kept between a couple..and what you wear in the bedroom is one of them.


Curiosity got the better of you too eh? :001_tongue:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> You shoulda asked them if they lived under a bridge
> 
> I used to get asked/told if I had/I have Down's syndrome


I get told I'm so ugly I should just go away & die quite often. Ironically it's usually by someone who's hardly that foxy themselves  people are pathetic, but they are the one with the problem, not you.



harley bear said:


> IMHO i think there are some things that should be kept between a couple..and *what you wear in the bedroom is one of them*.


I totally agree, which is why I was dumbstruck when someone paraded through my village in a Pikachu onesie a couple of months back  please, I implore you, keep these mistakes of good taste behind closed & locked doors. KTHXBAI!


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

I got big GOK WAN body thingy i bought when i got married to go under me dress i may have to wear them


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

harley bear said:


> IMHO i think there are some things that should be kept between a couple..and what you wear in the bedroom is one of them.


Oh lighten up


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> I get told I'm so ugly I should just go away & die quite often.


wtf, I cant understand how nasty hateful people's small brains actually work.. Tho Im thinking lately they dont work at all.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Lavenderb said:


> Curiosity got the better of you too eh? :001_tongue:


My mind must be well and truly out the gutter because i was expecting to see a proper sailor suit ... not summat out of the porn shop of amazon 



simplysardonic said:


> I totally agree, which is why I was dumbstruck when someone paraded through my village in a Pikachu onesie a couple of months back  please, I implore you, keep these mistakes of good taste behind closed & locked doors. KTHXBAI!


:lol:



tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Oh lighten up


Looking at someone elses idea of smutty outfits is not my idea of fun..tbph i dont think anyone else does either.

I shall elaborate because i dont want to get accused of picking on anyone.... I would not dream of telling people about what i do or do not where when i go to bed...nor would i dream of putting pics of my underwear all over the internet.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I get told I'm so ugly I should just go away & die quite often. Ironically it's usually by someone who's hardly that foxy themselves  people are pathetic, but they are the one with the problem, not you.


I cannot believe that, in this day and age, people are STILL so uneducated they make statements like that!! (Well, actually I can if I stop to think about it.... )

And I find it even more abhorrent that total strangers think they have the right to speak to another human being in that manner.

Any person who can speak like that is the ugly person - in their hearts and in their mind. You can only pity them that they are so blind they cannot see beyond a persons face.

I've seen piccies of you Simples and you are most certainly NOT ugly. NOT by a very, very long chalk hun. xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

harley bear said:


> My mind must be well and truly out the gutter because i was expecting to see a proper sailor suit ... not summat out of the porn shop of amazon
> 
> Looking at someone elses idea of smutty outfits is not my idea of fun..tbph i dont think anyone else does either.
> 
> I shall elaborate because i dont want to get accused of picking on anyone.... I would not dream of telling people about what i do or do not where when i go to bed...nor would i dream of putting pics of my underwear all over the internet.


I prefer to make my judgements on an individual basis. Yes, there are people where I might think "Hmmmmm, not really the place...." but, in Tinks case, she is SO low on confidence and self-esteem she needs our 'approval' to give her the courage to try new things. It doesn't matter if that is a new saucepan or a cheeky outfit.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

harley bear said:


> Looking at someone elses idea of smutty outfits is not my idea of fun..tbph i dont think anyone else does either.


Don't look then, you know what it's about so there's no need to keep coming back



> I shall elaborate because i dont want to get accused of picking on anyone.... I would not dream of telling people about what i do or do not where when i go to bed...nor would i dream of putting pics of my underwear all over the internet.


Yes well that's you, would be pretty boring if we were all the same


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Looking at someone elses idea of smutty outfits is not my idea of fun..tbph i dont think anyone else does either.
> 
> I shall elaborate because i dont want to get accused of picking on anyone.... I would not dream of telling people about what i do or do not where when i go to bed...nor would i dream of putting pics of my underwear all over the internet.


That outfit is only smutty, because in _your_ mind you have seen it as smutty.

I have rescanned this thread and I can't see anywhere that it says Tinks will be wearing this dress in bed. I did see that she said she would be teaming it with leggings. I also havent seen her (or anyone else) putting up pics of their underwear.

All Tinks did was post a link to dress she has bought. Other people have made their own assumptions about when and where she will be wearing it, and even why she will be wearing it. Thats says more about them, than it does about Tinks or her new dress!



MoggyBaby said:


> I cannot believe that, in this day and age, people are STILL so uneducated they make statements like that!! (Well, actually I can if I stop to think about it.... )
> 
> And I find it even more abhorrent that total strangers think they have the right to speak to another human being in that manner.
> 
> ...


Totally agree!

I was about to say exactly the same thing - in all the pics I have seen of you Simples, you are most certainly *not *ugly x


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Don't look then, you know what it's about so there's no need to keep coming back
> 
> Yes well that's you, would be pretty boring if we were all the same


If you dont want an opinion then dont ask for it!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

harley bear said:


> If you dont want an opinion then dont ask for it!


I didn't ask


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

harley bear said:


> If you dont want an opinion then dont ask for it!


She didn't ask for an opinion.

This is what she first posted


tinktinktinkerbell said:


> For those that read my other topic you know I bought this
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0095VIQFQ/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

OK ill leave you all to it. 

FYI someone with low self confidence would not be wearing this getup 

Sometimes people on forums are purely out for attention.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

harley bear said:


> OK ill leave you all to it.
> 
> FYI someone with low self confidence would not be wearing this getup
> 
> Sometimes people on forums are purely out for attention.


Yes are you're one of them, posting on here just to cause an argument


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Yes are you're one of them, posting on here just to cause an argument


Wtf are you on about?

Its blatantly obvious what you got the outfit for..im just saying imo that those sort of things should be kept between a couple and not splattered all over the internet!

No self confidence my arse! More like no freakin shame!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> I cannot believe that, in this day and age, people are STILL so uneducated they make statements like that!! (Well, actually I can if I stop to think about it.... )
> 
> And I find it even more abhorrent that total strangers think they have the right to speak to another human being in that manner.
> 
> ...


Agree, SS is one of the most special people Ive ever had the privilege of knowing. I'd slap those @unts into hell where they crawled from if I was able to.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

harley bear said:


> Wtf are you on about?
> 
> Its blatantly obvious what you got the outfit for..im just saying imo that those sort of things should be kept between a couple and not splattered all over the internet!
> 
> No self confidence my arse! More like no freakin shame!


You have no idea how I feel about myself


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

Do you know what I love about this thread?......

People are rallying to stand up for Tinks. She does seem to have had a hard time on this forum. I can see that and I'm fairly new here.
Maybe sometimes she's asked for it but it really isn't difficult to be nice to someone even if you actually want to say the opposite. Maybe that's being two faced but at least it's not hurting anyone. 

It's different if she's asked for an opinion then yes, tell the truth but say it in a nice way and not a hurtful one.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Wtf are you on about?
> 
> Its blatantly obvious what you got the outfit for..im just saying imo that those sort of things should be kept between a couple and not splattered all over the internet!
> 
> No self confidence my arse! More like no freakin shame!


who cares. I have shite self esteem but have bought lingerie and all sorts to try boost it for myself, this forum is going down the toilet with people wanting to just be nasty or pull others down for no bloody reason. The laughter that kept most here is dying fast and its a shame.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> Agree, SS is one of the most special people Ive ever had the privilege of knowing. I'd slap those @unts into hell where they crawled from if I was able to.


And this is why Lils is special to us PFers..no hidden bumph..just straight forward and to the point lol.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> who cares. I have shite self esteem but have bought lingerie and all sorts to try boost it for myself, this forum is going down the toilet with people wanting to just be nasty or pull others down for no bloody reason. The laughter that kept most here is dying fast and its a shame.


Did you post what you got all over the net? There is a difference.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Did you post what you got all over the net? There is a difference.


so what ? srsly so fkn what?


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> who cares. I have shite self esteem but have bought lingerie and all sorts to try boost it for myself, this forum is going down the toilet with people wanting to just be nasty or pull others down for no bloody reason. The laughter that kept most here is dying fast and its a shame.


Tell me about it...I have just reported a member for baiting to cause trouble. The Mods on this site deserve a blooming medal.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> so what ? srsly so fkn what?


This!

Ffs it's just a few words and a link to a outfit I've bought

Big deal over nothing much


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

I can understand the frustration and confusion by some members, after all Tink tells every nearly daily how she lacks confidence, she has in the past on other forums posted she doesn't have sex ect.

In the same breath she's too disabled to be left alone for a few mins and feels her fella doesn't like her because she doesn't have the dream body. 

Then she buys a sexy outfit made for the bedroom and in true Tink style posts about it on a public forum. 

I must admit I do find it in poor taste to display your sex outfits / toys ect on a forum. Some things are suppose to be private.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> I can understand the frustration and confusion by some members, after all Tink tells every nearly daily how she lacks confidence, she has in the past on other forums posted she doesn't have sex ect.
> 
> In the same breath she's too disabled to be left alone for a few mins and feels her fella doesn't like her because she doesn't have the dream body.
> 
> ...


I've seen sex discussed on here and sexual inendos!

I'm trying to boost my confidence! Should I just sit in a sack looking a tramp and never try to better myself


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Some people need to get over themselves!

I could have made exactly the same opening post as Tinks, but posting this link instead
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004DOV8SC/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Would you have said it was blatently obvious why I had brought that dress?
Would you all be saying how disgusted you were that I was posting a 'bedroom outfit' and it should be kept private??

She has not once said she got it for the bedroom, she got it because she likes it, she knows her OH will like it, and she will feel good about herself when wearing it.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Some people need to get over themselves!
> 
> I could have made exactly the same opening post as Tinks, but posting this link instead
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004DOV8SC/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> ...


That outfit is absolutely gorgeous!

You have fab taste in clothes...I bet you look great in your outfits.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

chichi said:


> That outfit is absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> You have fab taste in clothes...I bet you look great in your outfits.


Thanks :blush:

I looked great in it when I bought it last year, but just saw it was a size 10, so I'm not even sure I would fit in it now, and if I do, I'm pretty sure it wont look that great :lol:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Last outfit I bought on Amazon was this

Clown Circus Fun Ladies Fancy Dress Costume Medium: Amazon.co.uk: Toys & Games

not quite sure what that says about me :lol:


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Jenny1966 said:


> Last outfit I bought on Amazon was this
> 
> Clown Circus Fun Ladies Fancy Dress Costume Medium: Amazon.co.uk: Toys & Games
> 
> not quite sure what that says about me :lol:


Lol...its a cute outfit ... and says that you are a fun person that doesnt take life too seriously ...am I close?


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

can't believe how pissy people are getting over a dress, honestly if you lot had seen the outfits I used to go clubbing in I think you may of gone into cardiac arrest!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

chichi said:


> Lol...its a cute outfit ... and says that you are a fun person that doesnt take life too seriously ...am I close?


 on a good day :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Jenny1966 said:


> Last outfit I bought on Amazon was this
> 
> Clown Circus Fun Ladies Fancy Dress Costume Medium: Amazon.co.uk: Toys & Games
> 
> not quite sure what that says about me :lol:


AAAAAAH! It says you really want to scare me (I have a fear of clowns) :cryin:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> AAAAAAH! It says you really want to scare me (I have a fear of clowns) :cryin:


woops 

When I wore it to my sisters party, there was someone there scared of clowns ..... she spent the whole party hiding under a table!!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

redroses2106 said:


> can't believe how pissy people are getting over a dress, honestly if you lot had seen the outfits I used to go clubbing in I think you may of gone into cardiac arrest!


As long as you didn't post it online it's ok


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> AAAAAAH! It says you really want to scare me (I have a fear of clowns) :cryin:


you know theres nothing to fear, they are just a bunch of w.ankers   sry you've seen it on fb


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2013)

WTH:huh: 

All I see is a harmless bit of fun. There's nothing bad or shameful about that costume, or wanting to wear it for someone else, I can't see the harm.

Some are being waaay too serious and prudish, who cares if Tinks wants to spend her evenings dressing in her costume, as long as she's having fun, who cares? 

She's not hurting no one.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

redroses2106 said:


> can't believe how pissy people are getting over a dress, honestly if you lot had seen the outfits I used to go clubbing in I think you may of gone into cardiac arrest!


So totally this ^^^^^^^!!!!!

Some folks get dressed up to go out, I used to get *UN*dressed up!!!! :lol: :lol: Basque tops, cut off shorts, mini-skirts so tiny that, if I bent over, you could see the label on the back of my neck!!! :yikes: :lol: :lol:

And when you added to that the 4" heeled boots....... Well, I was ready to go out and strut my funky stuff.

So, looking at that, Tinks sailors outfit is really quite conservative.


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Some people need to get over themselves!
> 
> I could have made exactly the same opening post as Tinks, but posting this link instead
> A3002S013 - UK 10 (M) - Black Corset: Amazon.co.uk: Clothing


Now if only I was 10 years younger..... :laugh:


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh dear, this thread has put me in a quandary, now. Originally I'd told the children I'd be wearing the sailor outfit for their parent's evening next week. Then you all had to go and post the Pikachu onesie and the cute clown dress pics and suddenly I can't decide which would be the most appropriate  

Hubby, of course, will be wearing his new corset


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2013)

I too agree that there's no harm in this thread, I re-read what Tinks wrote at the beginning and it's not as if she's trying to force people to look at the outfit hence the optional link.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

I quite fancy a Miss Santa outfit.....are there any on amazon does one know?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

gorgeous said:


> I quite fancy a Miss Santa outfit.....are there any on amazon does one know?


heres one for ya


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> heres one for ya


Phwoar! Does the bloke come with the outfit cos his a bit of alright aint he.....wouldnt kick him out of bed on a cold night would ya?


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Actually i fink i would need an outfit wiv pockets...need to keep my popcorn close by!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

gorgeous said:


> Phwoar! Does the bloke come with the outfit cos his a bit of alright aint he.....wouldnt kick him out of bed on a cold night would ya?


not enough hair for me, but I love her outfit


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> heres one for ya


I'm not soooooooo sure about that Lils....... I don't think Gorgeous would get on with the braces. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> I'm not soooooooo sure about that Lils....... I don't think Gorgeous would get on with the braces. :lol: :lol:


its alright, doubt they'd be on long


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> I'm not soooooooo sure about that Lils....... I don't think Gorgeous would get on with the braces. :lol: :lol:


I could use the braces to swing from the ceiling! I can be quite acrobatic dont ya know?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

la468 said:


> I too agree that there's no harm in this thread, I re-read what Tinks wrote at the beginning and it's not as if she's trying to force people to look at the outfit hence the optional link.


Aye there's a point! People know what the topic is about yet choose to clink the link, then they come and complain about it

Pathetic are those people



gorgeous said:


> I quite fancy a Miss Santa outfit.....are there any on amazon does one know?


Yup


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> *not enough hair for me*, but I love her outfit


On her or on him?  :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> On her or on him?  :lol:


im guessing both


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> im guessing both


But who looks at the mantel piece when you are stoking the fire?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> im guessing both


I done found y'all a hairier man (although it says 'Bullet' on there, so I'm guessing there's something our beloved PF member Bullet hasn't been telling us  )


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

oh geezus


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> I done found y'all a hairier man (although it says 'Bullet' on there, so I'm guessing there's something our beloved PF member Bullet hasn't been telling us  )


Wooo I love a man with a bit of hair


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

SirHiss said:


> Wooo I love a man with a bit of hair


Not for me...hate getting short curlies stuck in ones teeth!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

SirHiss said:


> Wooo I love a man with a bit of hair


you can have him


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

I don't believe anything I said on this thread was hurtful towards Tinks, I asked her a few questions and then posted a few of my opinions. 

Sometimes I think people have double standards as the whole lady garden thing, certain members moaned about that and then this thread about sex outfits...no one mentions that its a family forum bla bla bla! Zaros commented about what if his son saw about lady gardens...but no comment about sex outfits. 

I think we should all be allowed to express our opinion and there isn't a need to be nasty about it, but pussy footing around members because of things that have happened in the past, is not something I will be doing


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2013)

gorgeous said:


> Not for me...hate getting short curlies stuck in ones teeth!


Isn't so bad if you don't have any!:w00t:



Waterlily said:


> you can have him


I guess there are no other takers?


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

BenBoy said:


> I don't believe anything I said on this thread was hurtful towards Tinks, I asked her a few questions and then posted a few of my opinions.
> 
> Sometimes I think people have double standards as the whole lady garden thing, certain members moaned about that and then this thread about sex outfits...no one mentions that its a family forum bla bla bla! Zaros commented about what if his son saw about lady gardens...but no comment about sex outfits.
> 
> I think we should all be allowed to express our opinion and there isn't a need to be nasty about it, but pussy footing around members because of things that have happened in the past, is not something I will be doing


I totally agree with the above!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

BenBoy said:


> I don't believe anything I said on this thread was hurtful towards Tinks, I asked her a few questions and then posted a few of my opinions.
> 
> Sometimes I think people have double standards as the whole lady garden thing, certain members moaned about that and then this thread about sex outfits...no one mentions that its a family forum bla bla bla! Zaros commented about what if his son saw about lady gardens...but no comment about sex outfits.
> 
> I think we should all be allowed to express our opinion and there isn't a need to be nasty about it, but pussy footing around members because of things that have happened in the past, is not something I will be doing


It's not a sex outfit

Why moan and spoil a topic though, why not just ignore topic and poster?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

BenBoy said:


> I don't believe anything I said on this thread was hurtful towards Tinks, I asked her a few questions and then posted a few of my opinions.
> 
> Sometimes I think people have double standards as the whole lady garden thing, certain members moaned about that and then this thread about sex outfits...no one mentions that its a family forum bla bla bla! Zaros commented about what if his son saw about lady gardens...but no comment about sex outfits.
> 
> I think we should all be allowed to express our opinion and there isn't a need to be nasty about it, but pussy footing around members because of things that have happened in the past, is not something I will be doing


wtf has zaros's posts have anything to do with this thread? you've been on his back for days, take a hike aye.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> It's not a sex outfit
> 
> Why moan and spoil a topic though, why not just ignore topic and poster?


You have stated that its an outfit for you to make you feel sexy and your OH to notice you.

Maybe if you stopped posting the sleazy outfits for the world to see and take them where they were intended then he would notice.

You say he doesnt find you attractive? Well eat with a plate and a knife and fork for a start..maybe that will make a difference too.

Im sorry tink but i fail to see that you are low in confidence, attention seeking ... hell YES!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> It's not a sex outfit
> 
> *Why moan and spoil a topic though, why not just ignore topic and poster?*


Because baiting is so much fun.... 

.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> Because baiting is so much fun....
> 
> .


I know where i'd like to stick that hook lol


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Im sorry tink but i fail to see that you are low in confidence, *attention seeking *... hell YES!


Nose out of joint there HB....... :001_tongue:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> Nose out of joint there HB....... :001_tongue:


ERRRR No


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Waterlily said:


> wtf has zaros's posts have anything to do with this thread? you've been on his back for days, take a hike aye.


My point was, Zaros posting on the lady garden thread how awful what we were talking about was and then joining in on this thread with no comment about it being a family forum etc! I haven't been on Zaros' back for days....this was the first time I have ever mentioned him in a post! Has he been sending you weird coded messages as well


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

BenBoy said:


> My point was, Zaros posting on the lady garden thread how awful what we were talking about was and then joining in on this thread with no comment about it being a family forum etc! I haven't been on Zaros' back for days....this was the first time I have ever mentioned him in a post! Has he been sending you weird coded messages as well


So ? ever thought some want to see the end of drama ? You are looking mighty lame for bringing him into this convo.. and it reeks of having an issue with him... You post your view on him and tinks ,, I'll post my view on you


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

harley bear said:


> You have stated that its an outfit for you to make you feel sexy and your OH to notice you.
> 
> Maybe if you stopped posting the sleazy outfits for the world to see and take them where they were intended then he would notice.
> 
> ...


As I said you have no idea how I feel 



Waterlily said:


> I know where i'd like to stick that hook lol


Me too


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> As I said you have no idea how I feel
> 
> Me too


Oh tink, everyone knows how you feel because you dont stop going on about it!

And if anyone posts anything in disagreement with you then they are causing trouble! Its pathetic! Grow up.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

It is a beautiful sunny day today.

Peace to all!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

harley bear said:


> Oh tink, everyone knows how you feel because you dont stop going on about it!
> 
> And if anyone posts anything in disagreement with you then they are causing trouble! Its pathetic! Grow up.


You're the one that needs to grow up, kicking up a fuss about a bloody link to an outfit


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2013)

And so the topic degenerates again 

Honestly this really is pathetic now, if you can't stand Tink, don't like her, think she's attention seeking, then bugger off the thread.

It really is that simple.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Waterlily said:


> So ? ever thought some want to see the end of drama ? You are looking mighty lame for bringing him into this convo.. and it reeks of having an issue with him... You post your view on him and tinks ,, I'll post my view on you


Why would I have an issue with him? I don't even know him. I was using it as an example about the double standards.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I dont understand why people can't just walk away? Jeez if I didn't like something I'd just go to a different thread. Why create drama over nothing!?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Oh tink, everyone knows how you feel because you dont stop going on about it!
> 
> And if anyone posts anything in disagreement with you then they are causing trouble! Its pathetic! Grow up.


Here we go again...................










.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> You're the one that needs to grow up, kicking up a fuss about a bloody link to an outfit


I said i dont think its appropriate to share with the world...i did not kick up a fuss..you do that all by yourself.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

SirHiss said:


> And so the topic degenerates again
> 
> Honestly this really is pathetic now, if you can't stand Tink, don't like her, think she's attention seeking, then bugger off the thread.
> 
> It really is that simple.


It's funny that the one who thinks I'm attention seeking is giving me attention :laugh:


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Tink seems to want to entertain the world wide web so she should be happy 

Now...where is that popcorn


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

This place always has the sweet smell of irony


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

astro2011 said:


> I dont understand why people can't just walk away? Jeez if I didn't like something I'd just go to a different thread. Why create drama over nothing!?


I think it might be a touch of the green eyed monster. Tink tink is a popular gal and is getting a lot of attention and some wish that it was them getting it!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

harley bear said:


> I said i dont think its appropriate to share with the world...i did not kick up a fuss..you do that all by yourself.


You are kicking up fuss a bit tbf


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> It's funny that the one who thinks I'm attention seeking is giving me attention :laugh:


May be they fancy ya !


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

astro2011 said:


> I dont understand why people can't just walk away? Jeez if I didn't like something I'd just go to a different thread. Why create drama over nothing!?


cos they are attention seeking :001_tongue:


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Don't like it...move on. No one asked for opinions.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

gorgeous said:


> May be they fancy ya !


:laugh:

Maybe they would like to wear the outfit but don't have the confidence/money/man to wear it for/body for it


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

On a serious note Tinks, perhaps some pictures on the internet you should think about removing but if you are happy for them to be there then that's fine! Just a heads up in case you don't know they are lurking...


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

harley bear said:


> I said i dont think its appropriate to share with the world...i did not kick up a fuss..you do that all by yourself.


Dont mean to be rude but leave tink tink alone she aint doing you or anyone else any harm. When you come on here with your umpteenth rant about summink we all listen and give ya attention dont we?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

BenBoy said:


> On a serious note Tinks, perhaps some pictures on the internet you should think about removing but if you are happy for them to be there then that's fine! Just a heads up in case you don't know they are lurking...


Once pics are up they are up simple as

I did remove them from sites/photo bucket but they can still be seen on google


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

BenBoy said:


> On a serious note Tinks, perhaps some pictures on the internet you should think about removing but if you are happy for them to be there then that's fine! Just a heads up in case you don't know they are lurking...


Good lord you have developed quite an obsession :yikes:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

BenBoy said:


> On a serious note Tinks, perhaps some pictures on the internet you should think about removing but if you are happy for them to be there then that's fine! Just a heads up in case you don't know they are lurking...


Arent you meant to be at work?


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Once pics are up they are up simple as
> 
> I did remove them from sites/photo bucket but they can still be seen on google


Oh right, as long as you know


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

BenBoy said:


> On a serious note Tinks, perhaps some pictures on the internet you should think about removing but if you are happy for them to be there then that's fine! Just a heads up in case you don't know they are lurking...


maybe you should remove the britney spears pic you claimed "heres me" then backtracked when caught out to pretend it was a joke.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

gorgeous said:


> Arent you meant to be at work?


Finished at 2.00pm but got paid till 4.00pm


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

BenBoy said:


> Oh right, as long as you know


Of course I know lol


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Maybe they would like to wear the outfit but don't have the confidence/money/man to wear it for/body for it


Oh sweet pea..i have the confidence, money, man who i dont have to wear hideous shite for to get him to bat an eyelid...

Why wouldnt i wear it? because i wouldnt want to embarrass myself by doing so...i wouldnt even wear it to a Halloween party. 
Maybe you should look up some proper sexy underwear to get him to notice you instead of getting something that wouldnt look out of place at a circus....thats not me being mean..just honest and maybe trying to save you a little dignity.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Waterlily said:


> maybe you should remove the britney spears pic you claimed "heres me" then backtracked when caught out to pretend it was a joke.


Lol! It was a joke! You know for a laugh! As if I would post that thinking people would really think it was me! Come on!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

BenBoy said:


> Finished at 2.00pm but got paid till 4.00pm


No wonder this country is on its knees!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Once pics are up they are up simple as
> 
> I did remove them from sites/photo bucket but they can still be seen on google


Only by people DETERMINED to find them in order to give you a hard time Tinks. They don't just jump up out of nowhere, they have to be LOOKED for.

Says a lot about the type of person who would choose to do something like that..... 

.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> On a serious note Tinks, perhaps some pictures on the internet you should think about removing but if you are happy for them to be there then that's fine! Just a heads up in case you don't know they are lurking...


OMG you really are low, is your world really so bloody small your looking up photo's and searching around the internet for Tinks, for goodness sake get a grip!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

harley bear said:


> Oh sweet pea..i have the confidence, money, man who i dont have to wear hideous shite for to get him to bat an eyelid...
> 
> Why wouldnt i wear it? because i wouldnt want to embarrass myself by doing so...i wouldnt even wear it to a Halloween party.
> Maybe you should look up some proper sexy underwear to get him to notice you instead of getting something that wouldnt look out of place at a circus....thats not me being mean..just honest and maybe trying to save you a little dignity.


I wear what my man will like and he loves the outfit


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

BenBoy said:


> Lol! It was a joke! You know for a laugh! As if I would post that thinking people would really think it was me! Come on!


add a wink or smiley next time .. you know to show its a "joke" you dont fool me


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> maybe you should remove the britney spears pic you claimed "heres me" then backtracked when caught out to pretend it was a joke.


That clearly is a joke, It's not like she picked a hot randomer off the internet. Everyone knows who Britney is.

I think Tinks threads are fine but its the comments that always get a bit unsuitable for the family forum. Some things are better left in private, and some of the comments get a bit


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Pause a minute please...just need a loo break!!


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

All this bloody backbiting and nastiness gets on my wick if people don't like a thread don't stay on it, if people don't like a member which to me is obvious they don't, then put them on ignore.I have seen alot worse than Tinks sailor suit on here.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Oh sweet pea..i have the confidence, money, man who i dont have to wear hideous shite for to get him to bat an eyelid...
> 
> Why wouldnt i wear it? because i wouldnt want to embarrass myself by doing so...i wouldnt even wear it to a Halloween party.
> Maybe you should look up some proper sexy underwear to get him to notice you instead of getting something that wouldnt look out of place at a circus....thats not me being mean..just honest and maybe trying to save you a little dignity.


Some people have different tastes. I wouldn't call it shite that's just nasty.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

SirHiss said:


> OMG you really are low, is your world really so bloody small your looking up photo's and searching around the internet for Tinks, for goodness sake get a grip!


I guess when people mention things about her being on other forums in previous threads curiosity strikes!! You don't have to do any searching around by any means!!!! you just type the word 'tinktink' into google and it automatically brings up tinktinktinkerbell! You are an internet sensation Tinks!


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

BenBoy said:


> Tink seems to want to entertain the world wide web so she should be happy
> 
> Now...where is that popcorn


Sorry but your attitude to Tink seems to change direction like the wind. One minute you are telling her she should be on another type of forum..next you are apologising..next you are asking personal questions and calling her an attention seeker.

I must have said at least 3 times to you now...if Tink annoys you...put her on ignore.

Forgive me if I am wrong but I get the impression that if you are a bit p1ssed at your own life..you start being negative towards Tink?

If I am wrong then I apologise...if I am right then shame on you as Tink has enough insecurities without you shovelling on more....


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Oh sweet pea..i have the confidence,* money*, man


Well that makes a change. How many times have we had to listen to YOU banging on about the lack of it along with many other tales of woe?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> I guess when people mention things about her being on other forums in previous threads curiosity strikes!! You don't have to do any searching around by any means!!!! you just type the word 'tinktink' into google and it automatically brings up tinktinktinkerbell! You are an internet sensation Tinks!


I don't feel the urge, sorry, I don't.

It reeks of an unhealthy obsession, says a lot about someone does that!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

BenBoy said:


> Lol! It was a joke! You know for a laugh! As if I would post that thinking people would really think it was me! Come on!


Well, TBH, I saw it & was confused, I haven't much idea of what most celebrities look like, & have a problem recognising facial features even on people I've known for years, so some of us could've believed it was you 



gorgeous said:


> No wonder this country is on its knees!


And most of 'em are STILL taller than me


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

BenBoy said:


> I guess when people mention things about her being on other forums in previous threads curiosity strikes!! You don't have to do any searching around by any means!!!!* you just type the word 'tinktink' into google and it automatically brings up tinktinktinkerbell! You are an internet sensation Tinks*!


Why is the word STALKER line-dancing across my mind at this comment... :yikes:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

:lol: :lol: this thread is hilarious ( not you tinktinktinkerbell ) I bloody love you lot


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> Well that makes a change. How many times have we had to listen to YOU banging on about the lack of it along with many other tales of woe?


And how many times have we had to listen to you about your IWC? every bloody day i think the poor cow could do with a rest.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Anyway, BACK ON TOPIC.................


Have you tried on your outfit yet Tinks? Do YOU like it? 

.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

harley bear said:


> And how many times have we had to listen to you about your IWC?* every bloody day i think* the poor cow could do with a rest.


Errr Nope!!!

NOT every day.

In fact not actually THAT often at all.  

And most folks do actually see the humour intended behind those posts.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

BenBoy said:


> ! You are an internet sensation Tinks!


And you my dear...are behaving like a complete biatch


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> Why is the word STALKER line-dancing across my mind at this comment... :yikes:


I thought the idea of a stalker was to be, you know, all stalky & stealthy, ergo a line dancing stalker would attract a lot of unwanted attention :yikes:


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

chichi said:


> Sorry but your attitude to Tink seems to change direction like the wind. One minute you are telling her she should be on another type of forum..next you are apologising..next you are asking personal questions and calling her an attention seeker.
> 
> I must have said at least 3 times to you now...if Tink annoys you...put her on ignore.
> 
> ...


I don't think I have called her an attention seeker on this thread have i...correct me if I am wrong tho! I just commented that she is an internet sensation and if she is happy with that then fair enough.

Tink doesn't annoy me, I find her funny
She was quite happy to answer my questions yesterday


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

This picture has been removed by mods because of inappropriate language


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> I don't think I have called her an attention seeker on this thread have i...correct me if I am wrong tho! I just commented that she is an internet sensation and if she is happy with that then fair enough.
> 
> Tink doesn't annoy me, I find her funny
> She was quite happy to answer my questions yesterday


Your vitriol towards Tinks is laughable.

One minute your suggesting she finds another forum to talk about her problems, you imply she's mentally ill, then your apologizing, now attacking her again.

She my lovely, will end up putting you in therapy if you don't learn to leave it.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> Anyway, BACK ON TOPIC.................
> 
> Have you tried on your outfit yet Tinks? Do YOU like it?
> 
> .


I love it! 

My corset came today and my frilly knickers (bite me prudes   ) which I haven't tried on yet

Wig came too, not sold on it yet, love the colour though (honey blonde)



simplysardonic said:


> I thought the idea of a stalker was to be, you know, all stalky & stealthy, ergo a line dancing stalker would attract a lot of unwanted attention :yikes:


:w00t: :laugh:


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

BenBoy said:


> I don't think I have called her an attention seeker on this thread have i...correct me if I am wrong tho! I just commented that she is an internet sensation and if she is happy with that then fair enough.
> 
> Tink doesn't annoy me, I find her funny
> She was quite happy to answer my questions yesterday


Then stop stalking her fgs


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

chichi said:


> And you my dear...are behaving like a complete biatch


Do you think that's offensive to Tinks? I didn't mean it in that way tbh.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> *I love it!*
> 
> My corset came today and my frilly knickers (bite me prudes   ) which I haven't tried on yet
> 
> ...


So glad you love it hun. :thumbup:

Did you feel really good about yourself when you had it on?

.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2013)

I can't believe so much arguing is going on over an outfit someone has posted. You see these type of outfits just walking past an Ann Summers shop in town. If you find it offensive. Don't look. It really is quite simple.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Tinks is a grown woman,she can do whatever she likes.

If she wants to post about anything she is perfectly entitled to do so whether its once a day or 40 times a day...everyone has different coping mechanisms and we all have learnt now this forum is one of Tinks getaways.

What one person writes about is totally different to what someone else would post about,I'm glad its like this otherwise this forum would be so boring....every thread would be exactly the same and no way would anyone want to read about the last costume i wore.

You can't get more risque than a potato!!! 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mrs-Potato-costume-for-woman/dp/B005B9AVTU/ref=pd_sxp_grid_pt_0_1


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

BenBoy said:


> Do you think that's offensive to Tinks? I didn't mean it in that way tbh.


Oh and here comes another change in direction...

So you meant it affectionately or as a friend...sorry...not buying it.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Pot kettle and black are dancing across my mind right now :yesnod:

Now, if I were an attention seeker let me think of what I could post to get a reaction.....

:idea:

I will post about a tiny bonfire, a row with the neighbours and fire engines turning up.

I will post about how the school called Social Services about my child.

I will post about another child bullying my precious angel at a ball pool.

That should get me lots of attention, as I am so hard done by, and want everyone to tell me I am right and everyone else in the world is wrong :w00t:

I don't think I'll bother posting a link to a dress, or making a comment about a work colleague - that won't get me enough attention or sympathy :nonod:


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

chichi said:


> Then stop stalking her fgs


And the thousands upon thousands that view her threads?!

I know for a fact I am not the only one that googled her on one occasion for less than a minute! I am just not ashamed to say it!

I am sure she doesn't mind!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> So glad you love it hun. :thumbup:
> 
> Did you feel really good about yourself when you had it on?
> 
> .


I did, I really did

Even though I didn't have my hair done or make up on I still felt good

Tbf I was just glad it fit lol my body is so awkward for clothes!


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

chichi said:


> Oh and here comes another change in direction...
> 
> So you meant it affectionately or as a friend...sorry...not buying it.


I guess it was just a statement really


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

loubyfrog said:


> Tinks is a grown woman,she can do whatever she likes.
> 
> If she wants to post about anything she is perfectly entitled to do so whether its once a day or 40 times a day...everyone has different coping mechanisms and we all have learnt now this forum is one of Tinks getaways.
> 
> ...


MMMMMM that is one saucy spud :ihih: :lol:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

MCWillow said:


> Pot kettle and black are dancing across my mind right now :yesnod:
> 
> Now, if I were an attention seeker let me think of what I could post to get a reaction.....
> 
> ...


HAHAHA

I wasnt posting anything for attention love...more conversation and one point i was seriously stressed and really, really upset.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

loubyfrog said:


> You can't get more risque than a potato!!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mrs-Potato-costume-for-woman/dp/B005B9AVTU/ref=pd_sxp_grid_pt_0_1


Oh GAWD................ We're gonna have SueW flaunting her stuff now......  :w00t: :lol:


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I did, I really did
> 
> Even though I didn't have my hair done or make up on I still felt good
> 
> Tbf I was just glad it fit lol my body is so awkward for clothes!


did you look up that makeup tutorial I told you about on youtube? gossmakeupartist?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

harley bear said:


> HAHAHA
> 
> I wasnt posting anything for attention love...more conversation and *one point i was seriously stressed and really, really upset*.


And I'm sure you got the support you needed at that time.

Shame you can't extend the same courtesy to others eh.....


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Actually Tinks, I have a snow white outfit you could have, I bought it for my sisters hen night then I didn't go its never been worn. I keep meaning to put it on eBay but cant be bothered.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> Oh GAWD................ We're gonna have SueW flaunting her stuff now......  :w00t: :lol:


She'll pick her up & throw her across the room :lol:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> And I'm sure you got the support you needed at that time.
> 
> Shame you can't extend the same courtesy to others eh.....


Not that type of thread though is it?

I just gave my opinion thats all! Free country isnt it?


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Not that type of thread though is it?
> 
> I just gave my opinion thats all! Free country isnt it?


you didn't JUST give an opinion though you told her her outfit was ugly and better suited to a circus, that is just being plain rude and bitchy


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

harley bear said:


> HAHAHA
> 
> I wasnt posting anything for attention love...more conversation and one point i was seriously stressed and really, really upset.


Sorry??

As I didn't mention any names, _love_, I fail to see what sense your direct reply to me makes


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

BenBoy said:


> And the thousands upon thousands that view her threads?!
> 
> I know for a fact I am not the only one that googled her on one occasion for less than a minute! I am just not ashamed to say it!
> 
> I am sure she doesn't mind!


You are sure..you dont know her...shouldnt presume. I am right to think it was you that posted a pic of Tink the other day on one of her threads? I was sure I hadnt seen the pic before and wondered where you got it but didnt want to cause more drama. However...as the drama is on anyway...

Was it you that posted a pic of Tink from a while back and...if so...did you ask permission from Tink before you did it?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> She'll pick her up & throw her across the room :lol:


I bet she'll have that spud boiling in moisture after she peels its skin


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Not that type of thread though is it?
> 
> I just gave my opinion thats all! Free country isnt it?


Yes, you gave your opinion. SEVERAL TIMES!!!!!!


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

chichi said:


> You are sure..you dont know her...shouldnt presume. I am right to think it was you that posted a pic of Tink the other day on one of her threads? I was sure I hadnt seen the pic before and wondered where you got it but didnt want to cause more drama. However...as the drama is on anyway...
> 
> Was it you that posted a pic of Tink from a while back and...if so...did you ask permission from Tink before you did it?


It was a pic of her that I came across when I was stalking her 

I posted it because it was a nice picture and I was saying to her that she isn't ugly, she liked the post. Didn't think I would need permission as its on the internet anyway.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> I bet she'll have that spud boiling in moisture after she peels its skin


Oh dear, just snorted all over my laptop screen :lol:


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

chichi said:


> You are sure..you dont know her...shouldnt presume. I am right to think it was you that posted a pic of Tink the other day on one of her threads? I was sure I hadnt seen the pic before and wondered where you got it but didnt want to cause more drama. However...as the drama is on anyway...
> 
> Was it you that posted a pic of Tink from a while back and...if so...did you ask permission from Tink before you did it?


I thought the exact same thing as you and found it quite disturbing TBH but like you didn't want to kick off and get the thread closed...wish i had now!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Oh dear, just snorted all over my laptop screen :lol:


Now there's a charming thought..... 

:lol: :lol: :lol:

.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

harley bear said:


> HAHAHA
> 
> I wasnt posting anything for attention love...more conversation and one point i was seriously stressed and really, really upset.


Well you should understand how Tinks feels then she has been seroiusly stressed and really really upset on some of her threads.Most people seek attention in there own way


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Come on now, that's enough!
Tinks has posted enough random threads now for everyone to know what to expect. If you don't like it don't open the thread. And there's no need to get shirty with each other just because you have different opinions.
If it carries on this is another thread that will end up closed.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> Now there's a charming thought.....
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> .


Well, it's a green blobby, but a whole different animal


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> It was a pic of her that I came across when I was stalking her
> 
> I posted it because it was a nice picture and I was saying to her that she isn't ugly, she liked the post. Didn't think I would need permission as its on the internet anyway.


Just because it was there, didn't mean you should have posted it. Just plain wrong to do so without asking those involved first.

Just bad manners.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

loubyfrog said:


> I thought the exact same thing as you and found it quite disturbing TBH but like you didn't want to kick off and get the thread closed...wish i had now!!


Me too. I did think that maybe she and Tink had perhaps shared pm's or something since BBs apology but I am now doubting that...considering BBs recent posts....


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Quick Sues here....Time for me to make a quick getaway


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

chichi said:


> Me too. I did think that maybe she and Tink had perhaps shared pm's or something since BBs apology but I am now doubting that...considering BBs recent posts....


I didn't see it as a problem tbh, if Tinks had a problem with it I am sure she would have said. I just thought it was a nice pic and was trying to give her a confidence boost. Now I am in trouble for being nice :huh:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

redroses2106 said:


> did you look up that makeup tutorial I told you about on youtube? gossmakeupartist?


Yes thank you, saved to favourites


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

loubyfrog said:


> Quick Sues here....Time for me to make a quick getaway


Please keep Sue and her spuds out of this will you!enough going on without me lobbing suds:001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Yes thank you, saved to favourites


he is very good, I have an issue with my nose, I hate it cos it's kind of piggy, but he has this great conturing tutorial that has made quite the difference to me  plus he ain't half bad to look at either :001_tt1:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

I've been thinking, people know what I post about, why oh why read it if it annoys

You may read it once, you may even post once to say its not suitable, what you don't do is read it an post in it several times, that's just stupid 

And then they have the cheek to call me an attention seeker, which is exactly what they are! 

Also they don't realise that by posting to complain about the topic, they are bringing attention to said topic


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

BenBoy said:


> I didn't see it as a problem tbh, if Tinks had a problem with it I am sure she would have said. I just thought it was a nice pic and was trying to give her a confidence boost. Now I am in trouble for being nice :huh:


Not in trouble...

It just seems you are a bit lacking in basic manners at times. Yet you dont seem to see it. I dont understand why you would post a pic of Tink from elsewhere on the net. Its not your place to do that.

Anyway...lets move on back to that sexy but contraversial sailor suit


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Well Tink I enjoy your threads and I love the new upbeat you. A year ago you seemed so full of doom and gloom ( I used to groan when you joined in a thread) and now you are doing your best to change your attitude and life. Go girl! :thumbup1:
As for attention seeking, surely that's the point of being on a forum. We all like a bit of attention from time to time.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Personally I prefer the ninja look over santa or sailors


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

suewhite said:


> Please keep Sue and her spuds out of this will you!enough going on without me lobbing suds:001_tt1::001_tt1:


:001_tt1::001_tt1:I put SUDS instead of SPUDS :001_tt1:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suewhite said:


> Please keep Sue and her spuds out of this will you!enough going on without me* lobbing suds*:001_tt1::001_tt1:


Lobbing *SUDS*???????

Oh Sue, what have you been up to now??????????????? :w00t:

_*Moggybaby awaits Sue's tale of her visit to the local launderette.......*_

.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I've been thinking, people know what I post about, why oh why read it if it annoys
> 
> You may read it once, you may even post once to say its not suitable, what you don't do is read it an post in it several times, that's just stupid
> 
> ...


Did you want the snow white outfit?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> Personally I prefer the ninja look over santa or sailors




I like her boots........ Yes that's BOOTS mind in gutter people


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I like her boots........ Yes that's BOOTS mind in gutter people


oh me too I love them :001_tongue:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I quite fancy being a headless horseman, but I think I'd try not to look like I was doing naughty things with the horse


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Luz said:


> Well Tink I enjoy your threads and I love the new upbeat you. A year ago you seemed so full of doom and gloom ( I used to groan when you joined in a thread) and now you are doing your best to change your attitude and life. Go girl! :thumbup1:
> As for attention seeking, surely that's the point of being on a forum. We all like a bit of attention from time to time.


Ditto!!

I too like the new and improved tinks too.
I've noticed your funny and happy personality sneaking out whereas you used to hide it away with your one word answers before.

The more you post,the more we all are getting to know and like you more....keep it up Tinks..your confidence will be sky high in no time.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> I quite fancy being a headless horseman, but I think I'd try not to look like I was doing naughty things with the horse


Neigh idea why I didnt pick that one, colt be cos I like ....head?


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Stop it guys...gonna need to pop out for some tenor lady if you dont stop...soooo funny and not even started on my drinkies yet!!


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I like her boots........ Yes that's BOOTS mind in gutter people


I like her boobs too 

Oh, you said boots...yeah that's what I meant to write...*whistles*

I love that outfit, I'd buy it if I came with the sword, I'm sure my bf would be shocked!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

BenBoy said:


> Did you want the snow white outfit?


Careful now Tinks - BB is after your home address methinks.

BB, there are eccentrics and quirky people in every community, and Tinks is ours. You can embrace or avoid, the choice is yours. But please decide which it is going to be.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Summersky said:


> Careful now Tinks - BB is after your home address methinks.
> 
> BB, there are eccentrics and quirky people in every community, and* Tinks is ours.* You can embrace or avoid, the choice is yours. But please decide which it is going to be.


That she is, and we look after our own.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

harley bear said:


> And how many times have we had to listen to you about your *IWC*? every bloody day i think the poor cow could do with a rest.


I didn't know MoggyBaby was involved with International Whaling Commission? Or is it the Inhumane Weapons Convention? Or the International Wheat Council?

Anyhow good for you MB whatever your affiliation to the above


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Summersky said:


> Careful now Tinks - BB is after your home address methinks.
> 
> BB, there are eccentrics and quirky people in every community, and Tinks is ours. You can embrace or avoid, the choice is yours. But please decide which it is going to be.


Again just being nice......its just sitting in my wardrobe...


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

bearcub said:


> I didn't know MoggyBaby was involved with International Whaling Commission? Or is it the Inhumane Weapons Convention? Or the International Wheat Council?
> 
> Anyhow good for you MB whatever your affiliation to the above


It's actually the Icy Willy Consortium


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

BenBoy said:


> Again just being nice......its just sitting in my wardrobe...


wouldnt be wise of tinks to hand her address over to someone that admits to have stalked her tho would it  :001_tongue:


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Waterlily said:


> wouldnt be wise of tinks to hand her address over to someone that admits to have stalked her tho would it  :001_tongue:


No probably not. Stalking is a strong word!

She is welcome to have the outfit.......maybe I could post somewhere else if she is concerned!!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

BenBoy said:


> No probably not. Stalking is a strong word!
> 
> She is welcome to have the outfit.......maybe I could post somewhere else if she is concerned!!


I doubt shes concerned what you do, I was "joking" you know how that go's aye


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

BenBoy said:


> No probably not. Stalking is a strong word!
> 
> She is welcome to have the outfit.......maybe I could post somewhere else if she is concerned!!


See...the wind has changed again...now you are sweet BB ... I cant keep up with your temperament chages :001_tongue:


----------



## Royoyo (Feb 21, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> I don't believe anything I said on this thread was hurtful towards Tinks, I asked her a few questions and then posted a few of my opinions.
> 
> Sometimes I think people have double standards as the whole lady garden thing, certain members moaned about that and then this thread about sex outfits...no one mentions that its a family forum bla bla bla! Zaros commented about what if his son saw about lady gardens...but no comment about sex outfits.
> 
> I think we should all be allowed to express our opinion and there isn't a need to be nasty about it, but pussy footing around members because of things that have happened in the past, is not something I will be doing


Are you really still going on about the lady garden thing? I was the one who said I had a problem with it first not Zaros. I've seen you post on a few threads about the whole lady garden thing.

I'm sorry if I offended you and your vagina but can we all move on from it now? Not much point in keeping on dragging it up is there?


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

chichi said:


> See...the wind has changed again...now you are sweet BB ... I cant keep up with your temperament chages :001_tongue:


Maybe Ben's issues have rubbed off on me, one minute he is lovely with a dog, the next he is a monster


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> Maybe Ben's issues have rubbed off on me, one minute he is lovely with a dog, the next he is a monster


He probably can't keep up with your mood swings


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Lmfaoooooooooooooooooooo Royo you made me nearly pee.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Royoyo said:


> Are you really still going on about the lady garden thing? I was the one who said I had a problem with it first not Zaros. I've seen you post on a few threads about the whole lady garden thing.
> 
> I'm sorry if I offended you and your vagina but can we all move on from it now? Not much point in keeping on dragging it up is there?


Please can we not use the "V" word....all the trolls will want to come out and play :wink:


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

................


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

something ridiculous said:


> He probably can't keep up with your mood swings


I know the feeling, perhaps I rubbed off on him then


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Maybe Alan and his team could come along and sort ya lady gardens out.....they seem very overgrown and angry!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Where did the lady gardens suddenly come from :huh:


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

chichi said:


> Please can we not use the "V" word....all the trolls will want to come out and play :wink:


Who are the trolls, people keep saying it


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> Where did the lady gardens suddenly come from :huh:


My inability to let go of my lady garden


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

Royoyo said:


> Are you really still going on about the lady garden thing? I was the one who said I had a problem with it first not Zaros. I've seen you post on a few threads about the whole lady garden thing.
> 
> *I'm sorry if I offended you and your vagina but can we all move on from it now? Not much point in keeping on dragging it up is there?*


:lol: Have to agree with Waterlily, no idea why that line tickled me so much but it's really making me laugh :lol:


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> Where did the lady gardens suddenly come from :huh:


Puberty?


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

BenBoy said:


> Who are the trolls, people keep saying it


Only the trolls know who they really are....they come in all sorts of guises :wink:


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

There was me in a little day dream thinking about who I would want to be my 7 dwarves if I had a Snow White costoooom and how much I like reading MBs IWC threads when up pops posts about front bottoms.

Only on Tinks threads could all this happen.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

chichi said:


> Please can we not use the "V" word....all the trolls will want to come out and play :wink:


I agree..it's a horrid word..use pussy or something liked that ...something more , well, nice :001_tongue:


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

loubyfrog said:


> There was me in a little day dream thinking about who I would want to be my 7 dwarves if I had a Snow White costoooom and how much I like reading MBs IWC threads when up pops posts about front bottoms.
> 
> Only on Tinks threads could all this happen.


Your quite welcome to have the snow white costume....


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

paddyjulie said:


> I agree..it's a horrid word..use pussy or something liked that ...something more , well, nice :001_tongue:


I prefer front bottom


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

BenBoy said:


> Zaros commented about what if his son saw about lady gardens...but no comment about sex outfits.


So, I see you're another who prefers to read selectively.

Tut, tut, tut.

For the record;

I submitted my thoughts on the outfit in post number 63 but as a direct result of your infuriating habit you've evidently overlooked it.

Alas, you don't do cryptic as you once made me aware of and you want to blame me for that inability. :sad:

As for your backstabbing remark 'weird coded messages'; a mere caution courtesy of my sister Prudence.

I suggest you look up the definition of the word 'Prudence'

You also appear to be content to condemn me for applying double standards to certain issues; a dealer of which, unfortunately for you, I clearly am not.

However, if you wish to accuse anyone of double standards then you should look to your own posts.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

BenBoy said:


> Your quite welcome to have the snow white costume....


Thanks for the offer but I'm more like Dopey than a fairytale Princess.


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

chichi said:


> Only the trolls know who they really are....they come in all sorts of guises :wink:


My daughters play troll games with their littlest brother when we are out dog walking. According to their latest story trolls will befriend you if you speak to them in French but are repelled by blackberries being thrown at them. Useful to know, right? :yesnod:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> I agree..it's a horrid word..use pussy or something liked that ...something more , well, nice :001_tongue:


That word always reminds me of Cheech Marin in Dusk Til Dawn


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Zaros said:


> So, I see you're another who prefers to read selectively.
> 
> Tut, tut, tut.
> 
> ...


If she offers you the Snow White costume...dont look back ...just run like the wind...lol:wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2013)

OMG this thread is just... LOL...

So we're going to not pick on tinks anymore (which is great BTW), but instead we're now going to make BenBoy the target du jour? Ah the irony... 

Not to mention the original topic, the asides, the lady gardens... Oh my...
Gotta love forums...


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

I think we need to see this snow white costume


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Zaros said:


> So, I see you're another who prefers to read selectively.
> 
> Tut, tut, tut.
> 
> ...


This is what you put on post 63;
_Tinks, I wouldn't willingly stand by and watch somone make a show of themselves so I think it's only fair to warn you not to wear that particular attire in Portsmouth.

There's every possibility that you'll attract an awful lot of unwanted attention.

Worse still, you may even wake up one morning to find your naval base full of discharged seamen.:_

This is what you put on the lady garden thread;
_Forget the picture. The picture is irrelevant.

You think deliberately engineered vulgarity is okay on a family forum?

I would be very angry if my 8 year old child read a post with controversial adult content on this forum and then came to ask me what a shaven haven was._
The line below is quite vulgar I would say;
_Worse still, you may even wake up one morning to find your naval base full of discharged seamen.:_

It wasn't a backstabbing remark at all, I just prefer to read posts that aren't cryptic, if you want to post like that then that's fine. How can it be backstabbing when you can see it?!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> Stop it guys...gonna need to pop out for some tenor lady if you dont stop...soooo funny and not even started on my drinkies yet!!


TENOR lady?????? Would that be the dodgy singing person off the tv ads?????? I always thought it was a bloke but who can tell these days.... :lol:



simplysardonic said:


> It's actually the Icy Willy Consortium


And the amount of times I have had to sit on things to ensure everything stays warm........ <sheesh> 

:lol: :lol:

.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

BenBoy said:


> This is what you put on post 63;
> _Tinks, I wouldn't willingly stand by and watch somone make a show of themselves so I think it's only fair to warn you not to wear that particular attire in Portsmouth.
> 
> There's every possibility that you'll attract an awful lot of unwanted attention.
> ...


Still confused I see and yet still so far from truth.

Prudence offered her cautions regarding the people you were trying to 'pally up' with
and then you went on to disrespect her wisdom by attaching your sneers to the thread 'Conundrum'

You madam would make a bowel irritable!


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Now don't start fighting over it....


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> I agree..it's a horrid word..use pussy or something liked that ...*something more , well, nice* :001_tongue:


The Fuzzy Felt. 

.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Zaros said:


> Still confused I see and yet still so far from truth.
> 
> Prudence offered her cautions regarding the people you were trying to 'pally up' with
> and then you went on to disrespect her wisdom by attaching your sneers to the thread 'Conundrum'
> ...


Crikey Zaros
I'm not bothered about "pallying up" with people and having silly alliances!


----------



## Spirited (May 20, 2013)

chichi said:


> Only the trolls know who they really are....they come in all sorts of guises :wink:


Truer words and all that.


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> Now don't start fighting over it....


Do you think *this* would be suitable for parent's evening?


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> The Fuzzy Felt.
> 
> .


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

This thread has gone totally off course and certain posts are clearly not appropriate for a family forum.


----------

